# Afghani delight



## Pot Belly (Jan 4, 2008)

Delicious bud shot.  Getting closer!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a prediction,
     I think that you will get wrapped in the fine taste, and then you will end up stoned as hell, and get a snoot full of carpet. LOL   wish I was there to enjoy with you, but then I'm a bogart.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 5, 2008)

all I can say is... *NICE!!! :hubba:  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 5, 2008)

*Looking real good PB. :aok: Be sure and let me know when your gonna chop her down and i'll be over to help.   *


----------



## BenDover (Jan 5, 2008)

:watchplant:


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jan 7, 2008)

that looks like some killer **** dude nice effort


----------



## PackAnotherBowl (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice, very crystally.


----------



## Disco94 (Jan 23, 2008)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I have a prediction,
> I think that you will get wrapped in the fine taste, and then you will end up stoned as hell, and get a snoot full of carpet. LOL wish I was there to enjoy with you, but then I'm a bogart.
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


 
I was thinking the same thing brother!  You just articulated it case I am pretty blazed!


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Jan 23, 2008)

looking good. well done


----------



## gangalama (Jan 23, 2008)

Lookin good!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2008)

> Afghani delight


Whos the breeder?


----------



## akirahz (Jan 24, 2008)

I would pay top dollar for some of that smoke right there, excellent close up shot its like a crystal cave


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 24, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Whos the breeder?


 
These seeds were gifted from another personal grow.   I don't have any more specifics at this point, BBP.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 24, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> I would pay top dollar for some of that smoke right there,


 
I would not take a single dime for this stuff. Would'nt know where to begin. It has no monetary value at all to me. I wish I could share with you akirahz. It is the best I've grown and smoked so far.

Aroma of curing bud is sweet and fruity. Very light taste, with no aftertaste in your mouth. It's like you haven't smoked at all. Smoke is not harsh. Very smooth - does not make me cough with a monster toke. Very relaxing. 

I think it would rate up there pretty good with other decent homegrown. 

Here are some shots of same stuff about 2 weeks into cure. Maintaining 68 degrees at 50% RH in curing jar. About another 6 weeks will cure out real good.

Enjoy!


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Very nice Bud picture there, i must admit mate


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

what id do to get my hands on that lol


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

i like the blue in those, looks really good man

keep it up

send some to me i wanna try


----------

